# Turner County Post



## zksailfish (Jul 29, 2006)

We need to set up a new post for Turner County.

Going up next weekend to hang some stands and get ready for season to start


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 30, 2006)

Keep us posted...ok? (Sorry about the pun!)
Sue


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 30, 2006)

I live in Irwin county near the Irwin- Turner line we have got a little rain here for the last 2 days, still hot and dry, Hat creek runs across the back side of our place and it's been dry for a long time.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Aug 7, 2006)

How's that corn you guys planted doing?  Do you have plans to "cream" it and can it?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well Karl when we went up this weekend everytime i looked for zack all i had to do was go to the corn foodplots, he said thats where he felt at home


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 7, 2006)

Our I@C pea plots are getting hit pretty good, but they keep bouncing back, Our corn foodplots are getting hit also, now our rackmaster plots look patheitic, next spring we are just gonna go with I@C peas and corn foodplots for the spring. Me and creamy got some stands hung for opening weekend both our spots look really good im pumped for the season to get here. Man fri night was a bad thunderstorm that rolled threw but the i wasnt complaining for the rain though. I am trying to load some pics, but its not letting me guess i will try later


----------



## zksailfish (Aug 27, 2006)

*deer*

Look at Carl already starting it this year. What is Carls Nickname?


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 6, 2006)

lets get ready for this weekend. Post if you see anything


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 14, 2006)

travis just shot a doe this afternoon


----------



## MoeBirds (Sep 14, 2006)

Had another nice rain last nite and was quite cool as well. 

Bright and sunny today, will be on stand by 5:30 pm after work. 

Will give an update tomorrow.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 14, 2006)

zksailfish said:


> travis just shot a doe this afternoon



Yep... 50 points for team "Non REZ"


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 30, 2006)

anyone else going up this weekend? I hope the plots have grown


----------

